# Hotel down below



## aphonopelma1313 (May 27, 2014)

A really nice hotel, almost empty but still nice details left inside:

1


Nobody will never reach the cupboard... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2


Bed in decay... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3


Emptiness... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4


Lamp... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

5


Chair... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

6


Gold... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

7


Down below... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

8


Entrance... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

9


Kitchen... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

10


Rusty... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

11


Drink... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

12


Take a piss... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

13


Men/ Women... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

14


Reception... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

15


Desk... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

16


Wooden... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

17


Krombacher... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## Whiteknight841 (May 27, 2014)

Thank you for this explore


----------



## UrbanX (May 28, 2014)

Nicely decayed, but as you said: quite a lot of cool retro features left! 
Fantastic photos as usual


----------



## flyboys90 (May 29, 2014)

Nice one! some great bits lying around.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 29, 2014)

Lovely. Thanks for sharing


----------



## perjury saint (May 30, 2014)

*Nice!! Proper rotten!! *


----------

